# besucher ip adresse anzeigen lassen



## ver2feld (11. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
mir ist volgendes passiert: 

ich saß gestern bei mein freund und plötzlich ging mein icq account on
dann wird mein freund von mein akkount aus übels beleidigt und  der Typ wuste garnicht das ICH neben mein kollegen saß.. fail 
erst haben wir uns ganz dumm angestellt, so nach dem motto: was hat den mein kollege jetzt ??
und dann haben wir ihn angst gemacht , das wir ihn häcken könnten und so, WAS natürlich möglich were aber da das internet voller möchtegern hacker ist , hab ich mir folgendes überlegt:

webseite machen und dann diesen typ der mit mein akkount online ist diesen link schicken 
und dann soll folgendes passieren: ip adresse auslesen  und auf der website speichern NICHT AUF SEIN PC - das würde ja nichts bringen

aufjeden fall soll die ip adresse keine 192.168... sein und auch keine vom router sondern seine dessen PC hat, weil dieser jemand anscheint aus unserer stadt kommt und es nervt mich wenn man scheisse über mich labert -.-

braüchte mal hilfe von euch - am besten html code oder son kram damit ich diese nach dieser methode gehen kann

und bitte: 
kommt mir nicht mit ftp servern und so - da bekommt man ja garnichts gescheites - und der ganze kram funktionier dann wider nicht und die ganzen tutorials sind dann wieder auf englisch und so (dann schaltet der den port wieder nicht frei und dass ich keine rechte dafür hätte und und und ...

also nochmal H.I.L.F.E


----------



## ver2feld (11. Jan 2011)

sorry wegen mein assi deutsch aber ich hab echt nen klos im hals :-(


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Jan 2011)

Account-Passwort ändern?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2011)

Schreib dir ein PHP-Skript, welches die IP in eine Textdatei speichert und auf deinem Webserver ablegt.
Aber am Einfachsten ist es, wie schon erwähnt, dein Passwort zu ändern.


----------



## XHelp (11. Jan 2011)

Was willst du denn mit seiner IP anfangen?
Wenn der Account weg ist, dann ist er weg, damit müsstest du dich einfach mal abfinden und das nächste mal einfach nur überlegen was du alles auf dem Rechner startest. (Oder ob du 12345 als PW verwendest)


----------



## ARadauer (11. Jan 2011)

> WAS natürlich möglich were aber da das internet voller möchtegern hacker ist


fast nicht zu glauben...


```
<?php
	mail("deine@adresse.de", "Homepage wurde besucht", "Seine IP war ".$REMOTE_ADDR);
?>
```
solte klappen ahbs nicht versucht, webspace muss halt php unterstützen...


----------



## ice-breaker (14. Jan 2011)

Die IP desjenigen, den du suchst, ist 127.0.0.1


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2011)

muss man Themen zweifelhafter Qualität auf diese Weise reaktivieren?


----------

